# JBA or MAGNAFLOW, SLP LM



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Which exhaust do you guys recomend for 05 goat, I don't really want to spend more than $ 600 for the catback so i guess i have three to chose from JBA, MAGNAFLOW or SLP LM, i like the sound of SLP but i don't really want my car to be too loud after i put the Long tubes,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

i have the SLP setup on my goat and on my d1 98 cobra and think it sounds great on BOTH!


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Go Spintech! My cat back was delivered for 655. Listen to some sound clips.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

Gibson axel back i think sounds good for about 400$ and its easy to install


----------



## QwikSS (May 16, 2006)

zomowiec said:


> Which exhaust do you guys recomend for 05 goat, I don't really want to spend more than $ 600 for the catback so i guess i have three to chose from JBA, MAGNAFLOW or SLP LM, i like the sound of SLP but i don't really want my car to be too loud after i put the Long tubes,


PM'd you


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

Zomowiec, I'm getting the JBA cat-back for my 05 Goat. Tbyrne has a group purchase going right now and the price is right! I have read a number of threads from people who have gotten the JBA system and all are very happy with it. It's not too loud and has a real deep muscle car sound.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*JBA exhaust*

Hey zomowiec what did u get :confused


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I put a JBA cat back on mine a few weeks ago. I like it alright, but it's pretty mellow. It's a slight bump above stock. If you are looking for something more aggressive, I've heard the Magnaflow system and it sound great. I haven't heard the SLP LM, but I've heard of people complaining that it's too loud.


----------



## collins (Mar 24, 2007)

mine has the magnaflow, and its nice and mellow when you're just cruising, but when you open her up, she really screams! i'm very pleased with how it sounds.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MagnaFlow if you want a mellow sound. But remember no matter which catback you get, don't get too used to the sound if you plan on getting headers later. Because headers, especially long tubes, will change the sound. Or should I say improve the sound. 

Here's a sound clip of mine. Hopefully the supercharger didn't drown it out too much  

Click here to watch Dyno-run-2-54


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*exhaust*

most of them will give you the same HP increase,, just that they sound a little different. don't forget. no matter what cat back system you install on the car or even if you just change the mufflers, you will still have to do a dyno tune to get the most out of it......if you want to save a bunch of cash and still get a better sound, bring your car to a muffler shop and have then remove the resonators, they just cut them out and install a replacement section of pipe,,, it really makes a difference in the sound and you will gain some HP because you are removing some restriction,,


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*exhaust*

SLP is the way to go.


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Exhaust*

Now if you want to go for something nostalgic that sounds great, go the the Hollywoods from Stainlesssteelmufflers.com. 60s all over again...


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey has anybody done the dyno test a before and after. I read in a book on LS1 & LS2 and they did alot of back to back dyno with part changes and found that the Borla cat back gave the C5 25more rwhp and I think 20trq. and the GTO was around 12 & 16. I still need to go buy this $45.00 book and they test all kinds of bolt on and more for the GTO. I also got a dyno chart from Cosa when I got my catback showing what they say was a stock 06 GTO with a 10hp & 14lb gain over stock. I can't seem to find a dyno to check this plus I have no clue what the car had before, I can say this I love the sound and that is good for me.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I would say SLP LM all the way. even though you pay a little more your gain is beyond the dollar signs. It sounds great, it helps the flow a ton, its quality materials and craftmansip, and most important customer service is excellant. I have everything SLP on my car and i love them all. not to mention that the packaging when shipped is top notch to protect the products.. i had parts ordered and put on and they where powdercoated black and each one was packaged with like 8 inches of foam form packing.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*cat back systems*

most of the cat back systems will give you about the same HP increase, but no matter which one you get you will have to get a full tune to get the best out of it,,, the SLP loud mouth is a good system but it looks kind of cheap and cheesy. and the loud mouth 2 is a little quieter then the regular loud mouth,, I have the Magnaflow,, looks and sounds great,, very nice fit and finish with 4 inch pipes out the rear


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> most of the cat back systems will give you about the same HP increase, but no matter which one you get you will have to get a full tune to get the best out of it,,, the SLP loud mouth is a good system but it looks kind of cheap and cheesy. and the loud mouth 2 is a little quieter then the regular loud mouth,, I have the Magnaflow,, looks and sounds great,, very nice fit and finish with 4 inch pipes out the rear


Yes I just started looking around tuning to go with my Corsa, any good pointers.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*cat back*

go to a few speed shops and talk to them. Most are very truthful and helpful


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*base line*



ls2weber said:


> Hey has anybody done the dyno test a before and after. I read in a book on LS1 & LS2 and they did alot of back to back dyno with part changes and found that the Borla cat back gave the C5 25more rwhp and I think 20trq. and the GTO was around 12 & 16. I still need to go buy this $45.00 book and they test all kinds of bolt on and more for the GTO. I also got a dyno chart from Cosa when I got my catback showing what they say was a stock 06 GTO with a 10hp & 14lb gain over stock. I can't seem to find a dyno to check this plus I have no clue what the car had before, I can say this I love the sound and that is good for me.


I did a baseline dyno run before I made any mods to my 05 LS2,, my baseline gave me 342 RWHP , after I installed a set of JBA shorty headers, Magnaflow Cat back system, AEM Brute Force C.A.I and a Vararam throttle body spacer, under drive pulley, 160 degree thermostat and a full LS2 Dyno Tune I ended up with 438 RWHP. I forgot what the torque was


----------

